# Horror-Komödie



## chris991 (11. Juli 2012)

*Horror-Komödie*

hey,

ich brauche ein paar gute film tipps. ich suche gute horror-komödien, ähnlich wie zombieland oder shaun of the dead. hat jemand vorschläge? es können auch sehr gute horror streifen sein. mein regal schreit mich mal wieder nach filmen an


----------



## seventyseven (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Untote wie wir – Man ist so tot, wie man sich fühlt


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Ein absoluter Klassiker natürlich: *Braindaed* von Peter Jackson - sollte man inzwischen auch "legal" uncut bekommen. 

Und unbedingt ansehen: *Tucker and Dale vs Evil* - der Film ist echt cool, und zwar denkt eine Gruppe campender "Teenies", dass zwei typische angsteinflößende Hillbillies an einem See durchgeknallte Entführer und Mörder seien, weil von den Jugendlichen ein Mädchen verschwindet und bei deren "Befreiung" dauernd welche durch Unfälle und Versehen sterben... und das Mädchen wird in Wahrheit von den zwei "Hillbillies", die nur böse aussahen, weil sie cool wirken wollten und in Wahrheit die liebsten Kerle im Umkreis von 200 Meilen sind, behutsam gepflegt, da sie das Mädchen mit einer Gehirnerschütterung aus dem See gerettet hatten  Also an sich kein "Horror", sondern eine gelungene Persiflage auf alle typischen "Slasher"-Horrorfilme, allerdings trotzdem mit einigen Splatterszenen, die aber - weil es ja keine absichtlich ausgeführte Gewalt ist - so wie bei Final Destination zu einer FSK16 führte.

Dann gibt es da noch eine "schwarze" Kömodie: *Severance*, den fand ich auch nicht schlecht.

Und für nen Männerabend bei ein paar Bier mal *Doghouse* ansehen, 3 Kerle wollen in einem Dorf, in dem es deutlichen Frauenüberschuss geben soll, in der Hoffnung auf Frauen und Sex einen draufmachen - im Dort angekommen scheint alles wie ausgestorben... bis auf immer mehr und mehr Zombie-Frauen... 

Auch ganz witzig: *Fido*, das ist eine Mischung aus Horror, Komödie und auch im übertragen Sinne Sozialkritik. Es um ein Szenario, in der es Zombies gibt, die wir aber beherrschen können. Viele haben einen "Hauszombie" als Butler zu Hause, der Nachbar hat nen "Teenzombie" als Sexsklavin usw. 

Auch durchaus eher Komödie, da man den einfach nicht ernst nehmen kann, ist *Dead Snow* => es geht um eine Gruppe, die in den Bergen Urlaub macht, und auf Nazi-Zombies stößt


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Tucker and Dale vs Evil wäre auch mein erster Tip gewesen.


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

So gute Horror Komödien gibt es leider nicht. Früher habe ich auch mal vergebens danach gesucht, weshalb ich mich ebenfalls der Suche anschließe. Mit erlaub.

@Herbboy

Die ganzen Filme, die du hier erwähnst kenne ich gar nicht oO. Ich werde mir mal die trailer anschauen. Wenn einer davon meinen Geschmack treffen sollte, werfe ich dir Blumen hinterher^^.


----------



## chris991 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Klassiker natürlich: *Braindaed* von Peter Jackson - sollte man inzwischen auch "legal" uncut bekommen.
> 
> Und unbedingt ansehen: *Tucker and Dale vs Evil* - der Film ist echt cool, und zwar denkt eine Gruppe campender "Teenies", dass zwei typische angsteinflößende Hillbillies an einem See durchgeknallte Entführer und Mörder seien, weil von den Jugendlichen ein Mädchen verschwindet und bei deren "Befreiung" dauernd welche durch Unfälle und Versehen sterben... und das Mädchen wird in Wahrheit von den zwei "Hillbillies", die nur böse aussahen, weil sie cool wirken wollten und in Wahrheit die liebsten Kerle im Umkreis von 200 Meilen sind, behutsam gepflegt, da sie das Mädchen mit einer Gehirnerschütterung aus dem See gerettet hatten  Also an sich kein "Horror", sondern eine gelungene Persiflage auf alle typischen "Slasher"-Horrorfilme, allerdings trotzdem mit einigen Splatterszenen, die aber - weil es ja keine absichtlich ausgeführte Gewalt ist - so wie bei Final Destination zu einer FSK16 führte.
> 
> ...


 
danke, ich werde mich mal ein wenig über die filme schlau machen


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Verdammt, war Herbboy mal wieder schneller.
Hätte auch die empfohlen...nur Fido kannte ich bisher nicht. Mal schauen

Zählen auch Horror-Filme dazu, die einfach so schlecht sind, dass man drüber lachen muss?


----------



## chris991 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Verdammt, war Herbboy mal wieder schneller.
> Hätte auch die empfohlen...nur Fido kannte ich bisher nicht. Mal schauen
> 
> Zählen auch Horror-Filme dazu, die einfach so schlecht sind, dass man drüber lachen muss?


 
ne, eher nicht  wenn horrorfilm, dann aber einen richtig guten. leider kenne ich schon die meisten und die alten schinken mag ich nicht


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

*Rubber* und *Piranha – Brüste, Blut und fiese Fische* sind zwar Horror aber keine Komödien. Man lacht sich trotzdem schlapp 



_edit: Verdammt, hab den letzten Post nicht gelesen. nicht mein Tag heute -.-_

Hier Trotzdem kurz die links:

Piranha – Brüste, Blut und fiese Fische

Rubber


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Ja, *Piranha* war auch witzig, ein bewusst völlig überzogener Monster-Splatter, also lustig, WEIL es übertrieben "hart" ist - nicht unbedingt weil da ein Gag den nächsten jagt      aber drauf achten, dass man die neue Version nimmt und nicht den aus den 70ern oder den gleichnamigen Actionfilm von 2006. Der neuere Horror-Streifen heißt glaub ich offiziell "Piranha 3D", auch wenn man nur die 2D-Version schaut.


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Shaun of the dead ist auch nicht schlecht. Das wäre einer meiner Favoriten. Die bis jetzt aufgelisteten Filme haben mir nicht gefallen. Besonders das mit den Nazi Zombies .


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Fido is doch nett und Dead Snow find ich klasse  Nicht allzu gruselig, geschweige denn "splatter" o.ä. ist "Bubba Ho-Tep"...Elvis vs. Mumie dennoch zum schmunzeln

"A Chinese Ghost Story" ist auch nen Klassiker für mich, aber alles Andere als horror


----------



## chris991 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

wow, ich konnte doghouse für 5€ im an- und verkauf ergattern. der abend ist für mich und meine jungs morgen abend gerettet  kasten, film und pizza. ich werd übermorgen dann mal feedback geben


----------



## stuhlhaufen182 (23. Juli 2012)

Eine der beklopptesten splatter/Horror-Komödien den ich in letzter zeit gesehen habe ist "feast"...
Der ist schon hart, könnte auch als nicht-Komödie durchgehen, aber da der Film an vielen stellen komisch ist (allerdings nicht verarsch-komisch wie bei shawn of the dead etc.) und die Charaktere teilweise "komödienhaft" wirken, benenne ich es einfach mal als splatter-Komödie. Kann euch den Film eigtl nur empfehlen...


----------



## danomat (28. Juli 2012)

Club mad, dead snow und tucker ... Sind mit abstand die besten die ich je gesehen habe. 

Mind 5 bier trinken. 3 kumpels einladen und vorher schonmal auf muskelkater im backen vorbereiten


----------



## Captainchaotika (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Ich finde zombieland echt witzig  , der war aber nimmer richtig Horror, genauso wie paranormal, der in den nächsten 3 Monaten in Direktionsassistent kommt auch nicht wirklich horror ist, aber richtig witzig.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Klassiker: Blood Feast (1963) --> unfreiwillig komisch^^

Neu: tucker and dale vs evil --> nach anfänglicher Skepsis, echt super witzig


----------



## Sasori (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Shawn of the Dead kann ich nur empfehlen und Cabin Fever auch wen das eher mehr in Richtung Splatter geht


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2012)

Was mir hier noch fehlt ist.
Freddy vs Jason

Auch Mega herrlich der Film, ich hab nur noch gefeiert. ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. August 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

"Hott Fuzz". Ist so wie Shaun of the Dead (auch mit den gleichen 2 Hauptdarstellern), nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der Film keine Hommage auf Zombiefilme, sondern eine Hommage auf Action- und Verschwörungsthriller ist.

Allein schon diese Szene ist göttlich.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2knAcllFWQ


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Der Klassiker schlechthin wird nicht erwähnt The Frighteners [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Michael J. Fox, Peter Dobson, Trini Alvarado, John Astin, Dee Wallace Stone, Jeffrey Combs, Chi McBride, Jake Busey, Peter Jackson: Filme & TV 


Mfg Markus


----------



## stuhlhaufen182 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Horror-Komödie*

Wie sieht's aus mit Zombieland???!!!!


----------

